# BBQ Sauce Recipe?



## bassman (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a recipe for a BBQ sauce that's not sweet.  I use Jeff's recipe most of the time, but sometimes I like a sauce that's not as sweet (I've even cut down the sugar content a little, but don't want to spoil this one).  I've used Bull's Eye Spicy Hot with good results, I'd just like to make my own.  Anyone got a vinegar based sauce recipe?  Thanks.      Keith


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 8, 2008)

Try one of these sites, lots of good recipes


http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm


----------



## bassman (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Smokebuzz!  I think I found just what I was looking for.  Maybe the one with the liquid smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .    Keith


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 8, 2008)

Sacrilege!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Why not cook a pan of sauce in the smoker under some ribs?


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't tell anyone Geek.. but I add some of the gelatin reduction from ribs/butts into my sauce..  SHHH!  ;{)


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 8, 2008)

[in your best Homer Simpson voice] Mmmmm, hog fat!


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL!.. Sorry to say I seperate it first Geek..  ;{)


----------



## desertlites (Apr 8, 2008)

www.astray.com- you want sauce-rub or just about anything.have fun


----------



## bassman (Apr 8, 2008)

I do know the best way to get a reaction is to mention "Liquid Smoke"!


----------



## buck_snorts (Apr 8, 2008)

Heh!  We've some friends that live in Hamburg, Germany that visit for several weeks with us every two years, or so.  Hamburg is up next to the North Sea and their BBQ & Smoking season lasts only a few weeks.  They always take a few bottles of Liquid Smoke home with them, as they can't get a very good brand over there.  They use it on such delicacy's as smoked eel and such.  You just have to use what you can get.  They can get french Oak wood, but no way could they get hickory and such.  I'm not defending Liquid Smoke, I'm only saying that you have to adapt and do the best that you can with what you got...

Buck


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you also find liquid smoke in most commercial sauces; it helps keep things the same batch after batch.  That's one of the reasons I'm against it.  I want my sauces to be different each time I cook them.  To each his own.  I think you can get away with the stuff.  Just don't start boiling your ribs, eh?


----------



## bassman (Apr 9, 2008)

No, Geek, we won't be boiling any ribs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks Desertlites, there are several on there that don't use a lot of sugar.  Not that I'm against sugar, just once in awhile, I like it plain.                  Keith


----------

